# Expat Rugby League Teams / Training



## kent_to_kl (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey guys,

Me and a few mates have been here for a few years now and are desperate to find any pub teams or local expat teams playing Rugby League that we can get involved in. Everyone we know is playing Union because there are no organised league games here or enough people to train with.

If anyone knows of any teams, can you send me their details so we can get out there and kick the footy about please.

Many Thanks,

Marc


----------

